# Cancer Survivor stories (please positive only)



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi. Was wondering if anyone has any positive cancer stories out there? My dad has just been diagnosed with liver cancer, which has the lowest survival rate of any cancer, and has no medical treatment options.

I thought I would see if anyone has some nice stories to share about cancer survivors, and if they know anyone who overcame cancer without chemo or surgery, and what natural therapies worked?

(Yes its a terrible situation, I'm not looking for pity, but you can understand why I am asking for positive stories only, Cheers.)


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 3, 2010)

When my mother was about 62 she got breast cancer, after 17 years she was finally told she had 6 months to live.....she lived another 11 years and died at the age of 90. In the end she had cancer everywhere in her body except the brain and stomach.....I think old age got her rather than anything. Mum did have chemo in the early days, and just light doses at the end. I was laughing and joking with her the day before she died..... RIP my beautiful mother, 9th April, 1918 ---- 26th July, 2008. Forever in my heart.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 3, 2010)

My grandfather had a large, very rapidly growing mass/cancer on one side of his neck- you could see how much it was growing even just in one week. He had it surgically removed (had to remove one of the large neck vessels as well), received radiation therapy and it is now in remission. 

Sorry to hear about your dad, goodluck


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've found, everybody deals with this kind of news differently, and needs different things to help them through the process. They're are some great forums and support groups around, and I would definitely recommend getting involved with some sort of support network for if times get tough. But I also think it's good to keep in mind that people DO have to deal and cope differently from each other - they're were definitely times along my family's road that we couldn't support each other because we were looking for different things, but it helped us understand each other more to know that we were all dealing differently. 

I, personally, find the stories, positive and negative, too hard to deal with, so my apologies if my involvement in this thread is only brief.

Definitely look into some natural therapies stuff - there are some great things that your dad can be doing naturally to help his body cope with both the cancer and the chemo, if he needs it. I'll contact my mum and get her to send me some info - she's a guru on this stuff. I'll PM you in the next week.

In the meantime, my dad was diagnosed with bladder cancer about 4 years ago, and has dealt with it successfully through a combo of chemo and natural medicine. He's still going strong  He told me once that the best gift I had given him since being diagnosed was to tell him, in no uncertain terms, that it's better to live today, than worry about tomorrow (prior to diagnosis, the best thing I had given him was a new boat propeller). 

Really, sincerely, good luck.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a regular customer who I hadn't seen for months, he was in his 80's, then he just showed up again one day, when I inquired where he had been he told me he was diagnosed with cancer and had decided his innings had been good, but his family rallied behind him and the cancer went into remission that was over 5 years ago he's still ploddin along healthily


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 3, 2010)

Grannie, that is an amazing story! Thanks everyone. Kristy, my dad is a boatie too. His 27foot, steel-hulled dutch river cruiser is called 'Roxane'.
As my dad hasnt got any options for surgery or chemo, we are looking at diet and herbal/natural remedies. So if anyone else has stories of things that worked, I'd love to hear them!
Thanks again.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 3, 2010)

Some people beat cancer through a lifestyle change. Most cancers are killed by our bodies before we realise we have them, but if our systems are weakened by poor health, caused by poor diet etc, we become less able to stop them. My brother is a naturopath and has stories about people being cured of cancer through the use of fresh vegetable juices (made yourself and consumed immediately, not the bottled stuff - the enzymes don't last that long). It sounds like a load of hippy crap, but a happy, positive frame of mind makes a big difference (I'm not just being some spiritual tarot card-reading freak here, it has measurable physiological affects to your body's chemistry, which alters the way it performs and functions).

I was just reading earlier today about a new cancer/tumour drug called EBC-46. It looks extremely promising. I came across it in an investment context (people discussing it because they see commercial potential and thus a desire to invest), but it's only lucrative because of the promising results so far. If I had cancer or a tumour at the moment I'd be clonking everyone in my way and signing up for experimental EBC-46 treatment. I've cut and pasted the original post I read it in below, and included the link to the thread below it (Moderators: It's a stock trading forum, nothing at all to do with reptiles or animals, don't worry, I'm not SPAMming for the competition).


Hi all,

So I saw this on Sunrise some time back and now they're doing a cap raise...

"Opportunity to pre-register for the upcoming QBiotics Offer
From the desk of Victoria Gordon, CEO of QBiotics Limited
Thankyou for expressing interest in our company. QBiotics Limited is the owner of anti-cancer drug EBC-46 which has been the subject of recent media attention on A Current Affair and also Sunrise (Seven) for its success in treating solid tumours in pets.

QBiotics Limited, a wholly owned subsidiary of EcoBiotics Limited, is focused on developing EBC-46 through to commercialisation in the human and veterinary markets globally. Preperations for Human Trials have commenced.

We now invite you to pre-register for the upcoming QBiotics Limited offer. By pre-registering you will be kept up to date with the upcoming capital raising, as well as general updates from the company as they are made public.

Cancer - a Global Problem:
The American Cancer Society estimated that globally more than 12 million people will be diagnosed with cancer and 7.6 million will die of cancer this year. That's about 20,000 deaths per day. In Australia more than 43,000 people are expected to die from cancer in 2010. An estimated 114,000 new cases of cancer will be diagnosed in Australia in 2010.

About QBiotics and EBC-46:
From deep within the tropical rainforests of North Queensland, we have found a new generation drug we have named EBC-46. The results of veterinary trials on inoperable tumours support the potential of this drug in the global multi-billion dollar human and veterinary markets.

QBiotics has developed EBC-46 from conception. The IP rights are unencumbered and the patent is pending for use in Australia, New Zealand, USA, Canada, India, China, Japan and Europe.

Successful Results:
The drug has proven to be strongly efficacious during Veterinary Trials successfully treating a range of spontaneous tumours in over 100 dogs, cats and horses.

Results to date have been encouraging (click here to view case studies) with the total disintegration of tumours, together with rapid healing and no adverse side effects. Preparation for Clinical Phase I trials in humans have commenced and these trials are expected to begin early 2011."


QBI - QBiotics - Aussie Stock Forums


----------



## Megzz (Jun 3, 2010)

My great grandmother only just died a few years ago, yet she was told years before that (she had it for as long as I can remember) that she had cancer but she totally refused to let it beat her and wouldn't hear anyone say a word about it, no one could fuss over her etc she was a trooper! The only reason it got her in the end was that she was 86 and had a bad fall, shattered her hips etc and her body wasn't strong enough to cope. If it wasn't for that I reckon she would have hung around even longer.

Best wishes and good luck


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for that info Sdaji. Looks interesting. They wont be testing it on human cancer patients until 2012 though. I have found a few interesting drugs, that are still in clinical trials or only available in Russia for $3000 a pop. Seems so unfair that potentially lifesaving treatment is made so expensive.

I have come across the juice thing in many resources, it seems to be very well regarded. As dads cancer is liver cancer (coupled with liver cirrhosis) he will benefit from anything that improves general liver function too, which means his diet is now incredibly important. He shouldnt even be taking paracetamol as its too difficult for a cirrhotic liver to process. So he has found natural compresses that have been giving him some good pain relief. Every bit helps! 

He is living in England at the moment, I am visiting in a couple of weeks. I hope to have him back in Aus by the end of September. As you can imagine the distance really sucks, so being so far away I feel the most helpful thing i can do is to research stuff, as i cant actually spend my time with him.

Again thanks to all the people for posting and sharing stories, and for the PMs.
Rox


----------



## babba007 (Jun 4, 2010)

My father in law has just been diagnosed with rectal cancer. He is giving traditional medicine the flick and has decided to use natural therapies. He is seeing a naturopath and she has given him a concoction of pills and drops, and he is juicing everyday. One other therapy he is trying is bicarb soda, of all things. You drink it daily and use it to flush out the cancer. Don't know if it will work, but I hope it will.


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jun 5, 2010)

we were told our dad only had 2 weeks to live as he had lung cancer. We had lost our mum through lung cancer as well only a year before. My dad knew he had cancer and wouldnt tell us as he seen what we went through with mum. So you can imagine our suprise at hearing this news as we were still trying to get use to the idea that mum was gone.
So we didnt have a chance to find any natural therapies and use them before he passed away. I wish we did. 

They left behind 11 children, 42 grandkids and nearly 40 greatgrandkids so far. They are always in our hearts and never be forgotten.

I wish you all the best. Cheers.


----------



## carmen (Jun 11, 2010)

How is your father going?
As for good stories i only have my own. I was diagnosed with breast cancer on 20th June 2008 in it's 4th stage, (pretty bad and about 40% survival rate i was told). Within 4 days i had decided to have a double mastectomy and reconstruction to lesten the chance of it ever comming back (as it was in my milk ducts) I had the surgery on October 16th 2008 and all went well. I was told radiation or chemo would be needed and after the tests i would be booked in.
2 days before Christmas 2008 I got a call saying there were no cells left and no more treatment was needed. I was over the moon.
Well it's now comming up to 2 years and i feel great! not only am I cancer free, I have bigger boobs! LOL i am also 10weeks pregnant, and although i will be unable to breastfeed, i will be alive.

I really do hope your dad pulls through this, liver cancer is not good and it grows at a fast rate. The only thing i can suggest that helped me is for everyone round to be positive, loads of laughs and make sure he enjoys every day as if it were his last, then at least if this does get him, he will leave as the happiest man alive.


----------



## naledge (Jun 11, 2010)

While these are not neccesarily true stories, you might wanna watch these videos. They are kids shows, but that means that they're pretty light-hearted, which is always good:

[video=youtube;5AYNimQPG8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AYNimQPG8Q[/video]



> Arthur and his friends all react differently to the news that Mrs. MacGrady has cancer; special guest Lance Armstrong.



[video=youtube;sSkAzKZaUnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSkAzKZaUnM[/video]



> Linus falls for a new girl who soon must go to the hospital for cancer treatment.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 12, 2010)

Congratulations Carmen! On both fronts. I am studying to be a midwife, so it makes me so happy to hear your wonderful news. Especially after everything you have been through. An excellent, positive story. Had me a little teary.
Dads spirits seem to have picked up. I think it took a few weeks obviously to come to terms with the reality, and he was in bed all day most days but has more energy of late. However, as I am not there, this info is all just getting passed on to me, so I cant wait til I'm on the plane next friday and can see him for myself.
I have bought some Gumbi Gumbi leaves (Carmen you may be interested in these as many people drink the tea as a preventative tonic too), on recommendation from Joy (of S&T). Its a native Australian Bush remedy with some success stories in the cancer fight. And yes, you are right liver cancer unfortunately has something like a 5% survival rate. But we are all definitely trying to be positive. I cant wait to see him, and hopefully have him living back in Aus by the end of September.


----------



## oddball (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Rox, I'm glad to hear your Dad's spirits have picked up.

I used to know a guy (a freind of a housemate) who was diagnosed with bone and tissue cancer when he was about 19 or 20. They told him he could go through the regular process and it might prolong his life a little, but he would still die. Him and his mum decided that if he was going to die anyway they might as well do some good, and he applied for an experimental treatment (the idea being that even if he didn't get cured they might get some useful information from his treatment that could lead to a cure later on). It cost him $20,000 and his mum took out a loan for it, but when I met him he was 100% ok. He was working 60-70h a week at 3 different jobs to pay back his mums bill, but he was full of energy and not sick or in pain.

I wouldn't pass up the experimental treatments, since it seemed to do wonders for him.

The other thing to keep in mind is outlook, as sdaji said, it's really important to stay positive and fight it with your head as well as whatever medicine you choose. The control your brain has over your body is phenomenal (look at somatoform disorders and placebo effects), so if you're already convinced you are going to die, you'll have a harder time getting better. I beleive that half the reason my grandfather kicked prostate cancer is because he point blank refused to die, or even be sick. They told him after he had his prostate removed that he will be incontinent for at least two years, he didn't want to wear a nappy as an adult and had his bladder control back within two weeks.

Anyway, I wish your father the best of luck, I'm going to try and get in contact with my ex housemates and see if they can find out what the treatment their friend used was, I'll tell you if I find out.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, thank you, that would be good. Yeah I think it was a big thing to deal with, but dad is usually a positive guy, and a hippy from way back, so willing to try (and more importantly -believe in!) any alternative treatments he uses.


----------



## rash (Jun 12, 2010)

A good friend of my parents was told by doctors that she had cancer starting in her body (cant remember details of cancer), but being a bit of a guru with natural therapies, she ate only purple grapes and drank only grape juice for a couple of months. went back to the doctors, and they couldnt find a trace of the cancer. I really think doctors should look more deeply into natural medicines!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 30, 2010)

Ummm, for anyone who contributed to this thread and may be interested to know, my dad passed away on the 24th of September. I have only just arrived back in Aus from spending the past 4 months in England, luckily with him. Liver cancer is one hell of a cancer, and it totally devastated him in about 4 months he went from looking a little off colour, to total skin and bone. We tried everything. Crazy herbs to spiritual healings, but in the end his body was just too far gone, far too fast.

Thanks to you all for your messages of encouragement.
Rox


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss  i can not imagine anything harder than loosing a parent or child.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 30, 2010)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> Ummm, for anyone who contributed to this thread and may be interested to know, my dad passed away on the 24th of September. I have only just arrived back in Aus from spending the past 4 months in England, luckily with him. Liver cancer is one hell of a cancer, and it totally devastated him in about 4 months he went from looking a little off colour, to total skin and bone. We tried everything. Crazy herbs to spiritual healings, but in the end his body was just too far gone, far too fast.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your messages of encouragement.
> Rox


 
I know how you feel  My dad died recently, not of cancer but of a bad infection that spread.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sooo sorry to hear of this Carmen. I hadn't read all the thread to the end before I put something positive and encouraging for you, but have edited it here.

Such a sad thing to lose someone so dear to us. All best wishes to you.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am just so grateful for the time we had these past few months. Its an amazing thing to be with someone at the very end. I feel privileged to have been there holding his hand. 
Its not everyone gets the chance to say a proper goodbye.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that! Its nice to know you were there for him, I'm sure he is very proud.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 30, 2010)

Virtual hugs and a box of tissues heading your way Rox.


----------



## smigga (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Rox. At least you were there with him.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your father but I'm glad you got to spend some time with him in the end. 

My father died of lung cancer when I was 18 after a small battle but back then I didn't really get to spend much time with him and hadn't been close to him for about 4 years prior to him dying. Mum had breast cancer 3 years ago and has just been given the all clear at her last check-up.


----------



## jinin (Oct 30, 2010)

My nan just died on Monday from a mix of Bowel and Lung Cancer. Sorry to hear of your loss, Cancer is just far too common now a days. in Australia your chances of surviving certain cancers decreases by 50% the day you turn 16..


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2010)

Some people beat cancer through a lifestyle change. Most cancers are killed by our bodies before we realise we have them, but if our systems are weakened by poor health, caused by poor diet etc, we become less able to stop them. My brother is a naturopath and has stories about people being cured of cancer through the use of fresh vegetable juices (made yourself and consumed immediately, not the bottled stuff - the enzymes don't last that long). It sounds like a load of hippy crap, but a happy, positive frame of mind makes a big difference (I'm not just being some spiritual tarot card-reading freak here, it has measurable physiological affects to your body's chemistry, which alters the way it performs and functions).

In addition to this try to find a copy of the movie called "What the bleep do we know" by Hopscotch Entertainment.
It a great message for people who would like or need a change of perspective, and explains just how important positive thoughts are for physiological change.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 31, 2010)

I can believe that. I had a cancer scare earlier this year and they definitely found something on the CT scans. I had some time in between the initial finding and when I went into hospital for the op and I made drastic changes to my diet during this time. At my post-op appointment my specialist actually told me that he believed he would find something but was amazed to find nothing and he couldn't explain it.

During this time, my entire attitude to life changed and I started taking better care of myself so I do believe a positive frame of mind can work wonders.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 31, 2010)

jinin said:


> My nan just died on Monday from a mix of Bowel and Lung Cancer. Sorry to hear of your loss, Cancer is just far too common now a days. in Australia your chances of surviving certain cancers decreases by 50% the day you turn 16..



Sorry to hear about your Nan. May she R.I.P.


----------



## jinin (Oct 31, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Sorry to hear about your Nan. May she R.I.P.



Thats what 50 years of smoking does to ya. Thanks.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 31, 2010)

@ cement, dad did all the righ thtings when it comes to diet etc. He saw a naturopath/herbalist and he was going great guns for a while. Unfortunately, liver cancer hasnt got any symptoms until its very far advanced, so it was kind of too late. 
Interestingly, he had a long distance spiritual healing from a man in Brazil called John of God (google him!) and while it didnt 'cure' dad, I believe it did do a lot to 'heal' him, and he had a month at the end where he felt incredibly positive and stopped feeling like he was dying. He was telling people he felt like he was going to live. Which made an incedible difference to the quality of life he had there at the end.
Its true cancer is far too common now. Unfortunately there are so many different theories and anti-cancer diets etc, its hard to know if any is the the best or right one (like religion i guess!!). but the best you can do is be healthy and fit.
My heart truly goes out to all who have lost someone to such a devastating illness.


----------

